# TV interviews



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did anyone see the young Egyptian lad who was interviewed on Al Jeezera on the Thursday or Friday just before Mubarak was ousted by the army? 
He spoke good English and said " We are not leaving the here until Mubarak leaves" then gave the V for victory sign. 

Just asking as Hisham is my house boy.


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Did anyone see the young Egyptian lad who was interviewed on Al Jeezera on the Thursday or Friday just before Mubarak was ousted by the army?
> He spoke good English and said " We are not leaving the here until Mubarak leaves" then gave the V for victory sign.
> 
> Just asking as Hisham is my house boy.


Hey, that's great, for sure I have seen him, as we didn't missed even a second from Al Jeezera's transmissions.


----------

